# Pirates and Freedom



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Pirates and Freedom*​

“Where there is a sea there are pirates,” a wise man once said to you when you were a young child in one of the local taverns. “Even in this 41st millennia space pirates are still out there, living beyond the reach of the law and enjoy the right to do as they please. But as the enemies of humanity close in on all sides it becomes increasingly harder to be a freelancer pirate. If not being hunted down by the law, the alien plagues your usual raiding lanes. This, my young friend, is the path that you seek; but it will be difficult.”


“You must gather yourself a crew, a ship, skilled men and women; perhaps even the xenos. You must be ruthless, unrelenting, crafty, and charismatic in order to be successful at this dangerous game. Here now is your chance, now is your time, go forth my ambitious friend and make a future for yourself…………………………..”


…………………………………………………………………………………………................................................


Welcome my friends, to my ambitious new RPG, one which transcends the common style and shoots for a more open world RPG that seems to be gaining momentum here in Heresy. As seen in the title and introduction, you are a young man/women, ambitious to become a pirate and make your way through this universe. You will be on your own, though you will meet and perhaps even fight your fellow RPG’ers during your course of the thread. This will go at a moderate fast pace, counting in days and weeks. Typically you represent your person, but when you get stronger you will represent our crew. The objective in this thread is simple, become the most baddest, biggest, most feared pirate you can and try to top or kill your fellow RPG’er to gain that title. Only one can become the ultimate pirate, so lets start the path towards your destiny.

First though, the rules……

1. I am the GM, I will develop the story, using a mixture of my combat calculator, and new elements I have taken from Rogue Trader RPG game.

2. No God Modding, it’s ok to tie in your story with another person, but you cannot make them do a direct action.

3. Lets be nice, I know you all are going to get competitive, but respect please, aarrgghhhh!!


4. You must be on at least once every 48-72(1-3 days). I will update then, and if you miss 3 updates, well your toast, aarrghhh!!

*Intro*

For the purpose of this RPG, we are going to pretend you are a black shadow that has walked into the local tavern on the station 41 Pry. This station, old and dying, is a haven for criminals such as yourself who have ambitions to become famous, or want to avoid the law. 










As you enter a local tavern you notice that a large mixture of characters and species populates the room in front of you. To your far left a table of Eldar sit around talk to some fellow Eldar recruits. Next to them a table of humans, obviously enjoying their drinks and telling tales of past exploits. Next to them in the center a group of shadowy Dark Eldar sit quietly sipping their……well you don’t want to know what that is. Behind them a massive Ogryn sits looking eagerly for another of it’s kind as it is a little lonely. To his left a table full of Orks sits laughing as they arm wrestle to see who is the best. A table of armored tau sit in the background, avoiding the main scene of the bar. Finally to your far right a table sits in the shroud, it’s lone occupant clothed in a long flowing robe and cape; but you notice a metal leg and bright glowing green eyes.

You walk to the bar, order a drink and turn around as you sit down and look out amoung the crowd. You start to get thinking that here is where you could have a career, and as you finish your drink you make your choice.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok, so now you have scene what is available, you must use the below template to design your character, selecting a race from the above mentioned creatures….

Name: (It must match your species, so make it a good pirate name)

Age( It must match your species)

Race: (You must pick from one of the species mentioned above in the introductory clause)

Appearance: (Remember, your just a new pirate, fresh off the boat. No extravagant uniforms or clothing, but you can make him/her as gruesome as possible. This should tie in with your history.

Personality: (what your dude/girl like, how does he/she act around people, aliens? Tell us more about them)

History: (Self-Explanatory, but it cannot be too deep. No, “I’m a rich man looking to be a pirate,” scenario’s, I will be strict on this)

Equipment: (For now, depending on your race, you will be allowed one close combat weapons, non-power weapon, and a pistol of sorts. Light armor only, 1 grenade)

Pirate Faction/Logo: (Make up a name for your future crew, and if possible provide a picture of your personal flag.)

Bon chance my freinds, have at it :victory:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Might be intresting, I'll toss up a list later. Can I call Space Marines, if possible?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

umm, did you read the intro, there is no Space marines, not yet. theres just you, in a tavern, with a gun and a close combat weapon, deciding which race you are and who you are. no one has anything special yet


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Empershand, did you get my PM about my character? I had a question on species.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, there seems to be some confusion as to what I'm looking for here, so here is an example I wrote up



Name: Norman Wattinr

Age:29

Race: Human

Appearance: A young man with blond hair, blue eyes, muscular, a scar across his left eye marks a mean looking face. he wears a trench coat with a cowboy hat, his holster inside the jacket. His walm is alittle staggered, and he sports a mustache on his face. 

Personality: Wattinr is a regular dude, with his own perks, likes and dislikes, and doesn't really have any hatred of anyone except the Imperium and the law. 

Loyal, strong, good hearted, but with a curel streak, ruthless ambition, and cunning he may make it as a pirate in this bleak universe.

History: Wattinr was raised by his prents who were servants on an Imperial warship. He thus grew up with knowledge of the working of the mighty warships and their intricate systems that allowed them to ply the void. He was an emproer fearing, pious man untilt that eventful day when his parents were sacrificed aboard the ship when it was hit by an opposing pirate raider. 

After that he made his escape and found himself on a freightor heading towards Ply 41. Now, with what little money he has and the weapons of his father he hopes to make it big and become a pirate captian; sailing the void free of the Imperium, 

Equipment: Las-Pistol, Combat Sword

Pirate Faction/Logo: Renegades


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

oh, okay - thanks for clarfying. I was just wondering if I could be them. 

Name: Solomon Thadran
Age: 38
Race: Human
Apperance: Solomon wears a long black cloak, and has a beared face with black hair. He wares a black hat, and has brown eyes. Several scars cover his face from the many battles that he has witnessed.
Personality: Solomon is an inspiring leader, but when the courage of his warriors fail he never refrains from turning his own guns on them. Sarcastic at some times, he still believes in honour among the piratical bands, and still hasn't got used to the fact that he is no longer an Imperial Guard Colonel - but a Renegade.
History: Solomon was originally an Imperial Guard Colonel, commander of the Vulpid 118th Regiment, until their forces were decimated on the planet of Okas. Fighting for his life, Solomon eventually gave into Chaos when he was promised an army of his own, greater and more powerful than any that had followed before him. After Okas, he stowed away on a ship and wanted to see where he ended up. As it happened, the man arrrived on Ply 41 - and after taking care of the ship's crew with his weapons, he set foot on the world in order to regain his warriors.

Equiqment: Combat Weapon, a Chainsword, Laspistol (1 Grenade). 

Pirate Faction/Logo: Renegades, although a different breed to Wattinr. His flag is two crossed, white coloured swords on a black bacground.

Is this okay?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Miranda Boros

Age: 22

Race: human

Appearance: Miranda looks to be fairly innocent person and not cut out for pirate life. She has no scars, light blue eyes and black hair that flows down to the base of her neck, kept immaculately combed. She wears a dark brown trench coat above her white and black cat suit, gloved leather hands and knee high boots.

Personality: Whilst Miranda may not look like she is pirate material she is an utter perfection and attempts to excel at whatever she does. She will try and keep her crew together, but is not afraid with turning her guns on them if necessary, as long as she survives at the end of the day it won't hang on her. She has nothing against xeno races and working with them, except for the dark eldar, they are the one race she won't work with on account they will most likely betray her and try and kill her.

History: Miranda grew up on a fairly successful trading ship, her father being the captain as he traveled worlds selling goods Miranda learnt how to keep the ship running. She paid close attention to the working of the crew and was able to do what they did after a short time learning. She tried to impress her father with her knowledge of the ship but he always ignored her, preferring to pay attention to her older brother.

Miranda incensed as she was far better than her brother left the ship in a fit of rage when it docked on a sprawling hive world and joined a gang. She spent three years in the gang before it was wiped out in a crossfire with another gang and the local Arbites. Miranda had killed several of the rival gangers in a flanking movement, but saw the rest of her gang die. She left the city as soon as possible, heading to the nearest space port where she could make a name for herself, seeing as she knew about ships and could handle herself.

Equipment: She wears a modified flak vest underneath her cat suit, and her grenade is attached to the inside of her coat. She has two elegant Las-Pistols, one kept in a holster on her leg, the other kept at the bottom of her back. This one is modified to be faster firing, firing bursts and have a larger clip.

Pirate Faction/Logo: Void Raiders (flag is a flaming red skull on a black background)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> Equipment: (For now, depending on your race, you will be allowed one close combat weapons, *non-power weapon*, and a pistol of sorts. Light armor only, 1 grenade)


Bane, from the looks of things I'm gonna be willing to bet that power weapon of yours has to go. Seeing as the character sheet clearly says no starting with power weapons or anything, that an one combat weapon and one pistol. (Though if I were a betting man, which I am not, Ramo's pair of pistols and no combat weapon might be acceptable.)



So let me get this straight, this is to be a bunch of single characters starting with fuck all, on some pirate station, and looking to find a crew and a ship? How, by the various gods, are the players honestly going to obtain either of those things with absolutely nothing? Are the players expected to god mod most of the game so that they can actually do things? 

And is this going to be one player, one character? Or will it eventually have to become one player, many NPC characters, little actual interaction. Because honestly, something like that strikes as people trying to display how awesome they are and less actual playing of a role.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I am sorry to add to darkreever angry tone about your roleplay but, what about all the three other roleplays that you gmed. What I noticed is that you just ran away, no post of closing rp, nothing, you just disappeared and after a while you opened a new roleplay. Don't you think that this is a little annoying\stupid that every roleplay you gm you simply drop out from? I was somehow considering to join but that thing completely kept me away from this roleplay.

Also don't you think that you should I don't know put some more thought into the roleplay so you wont end up leaving just a little after it started?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah okay - thanks for the tips darkreever.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

There seems to be alot against this RP, Darkreever has made a good point, it is difficult to go nothing to a crew and a ship. I however like the idea of this RP, I like it when people make these 'different' RPs not based on any one army in 40K, it adds variety to the roleplay section.

So here is my character:


Name: Varka Turan

Age: 37

Race: Human

Apperence: Varka has dull grey eyes, short black hair and a stern face. Varka wears some light armour and long dark robes that hide his weapons and the rest of his body. On the front of the armour is a blood red symbol of Khorne.

Personality: Varka is a creul man, and although he does no hold for torture he will kill outright. He does usually keep himself to himself, not sharing much information with strangers. Varka has little ambition other to please the god Khorne, not an easy task for one man.

History: Varka grew up on a overcrowded hive world, his parents died when he was very young so he quickly became entangled with the gang lifestyle of his homeworld. Over the years, the gang grew and went from small group of criminals to something much bigger and evantually came into contact with the many chaos cults of the hive world.

When he was 24 he joined a small but deadicated Khorne cult and quickly made himself known as a ruthless killer throughout the city. After many years of blood-sacrifices to the blood god the cult was eventually betrayed to the inquisition. Varka fled and vowed revenge against the Imperium, he came to the pirate station to try and make a future for himself.

Equipment: Some old flak armour, a large axe which he carries hidden within his cloak, a laspistol at his side and a grenade

Faction/logo: Chaos. The Blood children (a symbol of khorne with a hammer beneth it)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> There seems to be alot against this RP, Darkreever has made a good point, it is difficult to go nothing to a crew and a ship. I however like the idea of this RP, I like it when people make these different RPs not based on any one army in 40K, it adds variety to the roleplay section.


Don't get me wrong, I saw pirates and thought: RP based around a group of pirates, that looks pretty interesting as either 40k or fantasy. I was thinking about joining up from that alone, but then seeing that your some no-nothing schmuck without a crew or ship, and will likely wind up RPing as dozens/hundreds of NPC's; that outright turned me off from the idea.

For me, thats to be expected, seeing as your hard pressed to do any roleplaying. (AKA interacting with other characters, problem solving, plot/character development, and being a bit more 'realistic' or 'human', with the barest sprinkling of high intensity action.)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, of course you of all people darkreever would come and rain down on the parade; thats really sad man.  However, I will explain for the benefit of all, which sucks beause it gives away some of the story already.

As your aware the tradional style of RPG, the character group on some mission, is being challenged by this new open world style where the players can actually go off on their own and do things they want. I am taking that concept(Hats off to FOG, my inspiration) and am applying it to pirates in 40k universe. 

Based off of the recent Rogue trader game I have gotten invovled in at the local club, I have designed this with a mixture of group and open world. Think of Red Dead Redemption, for those of you who might have played that great game; or my last great RPG, Total War. The players here are initially gonna be poor, and are gonna have to work together in order to succeed, maybe even recruit each other; else they fail and get killed early on in the thread.

However, later on once the story has developed and the players actaully aquire a ship they will be able to go out on their own and it will become something like my last thread. The players will be able to cruise the void as a pirate Captian, provided they keep up with the updates. course they could take the risk and try to form their own crew by themselves; which could be an utter failure or an utter success.

As always their is an underlying and overall story to this thread, just as their is one in RDR. However, as with RDR, that is not clear until we get through the begining phase of the actual game. I have created a RPG that is a game that can be enjoyed as much as an actual Role Playing game the players can create their own story with.

I am trying to create a story here, and at the same time experiemnt with the game 
mechanics of the open world RPG style. In this way eventually I will return to FOG's great idea of an invasion of prehistoric earth by races created entirely by the players.

Seriously man, is that hard to understand. your thought are appriciated, but I think this could be a cool idea, otherwise i wouldn't have watsed my time with it.

To answer your question Komanko it's the other way around. Given I need to close out my Armored Furry thread, which I'm working on, the others died because of the acutal players. Though people like Lord Rambo, Bane, and others stayed, others that join simply stopped posting and disappeared. Beccause of this the story couldn't continued, and thus it was stupid to contiue it. I gave rep points to the players and then took tyime to prepare another idea. Does that help komanko? (Thuogh thanks for reminding me, I need to do that  )

Bane- Your characters good, but I need you to define your close bombat weapon. Though you cannot have power weapon(sorry man, fairs fair)

Lord Rambo- Excellent as always my freind, you are good

Karak- Not bad, your ok, though I'm interested to see how your character uses that axe,


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> Well, of course you of all people darkreever would come and rain down on the parade; thats really sad man.  However, I will explain for the benefit of all, which sucks beause it gives away some of the story already.


Stop being so paranoid he is not seeking out your threads(maybe he is tam tam tam) to "rain down on your parade", what DarkReever is doing is great and if you for ones listen to him maybe you will learn something, although he might seem a little aggressive in his attitude (considering your history) he is still trying to help you in a way. He simply pointed out the flaws in your roleplaying game so you seriously need to stop looking for how DR is harassing you.



emporershand89 said:


> As your aware the tradional style of RPG, the character group on some mission, is being challenged by this new open world style where the players can actually go off on their own and do things they want.


This is most of the time completely incorrect in a traditional D&D which is a traditional RPG for you, the group nearly always have a first quest\task that they must complete, the story in a traditional style rpg is always supposed to be well thought and planned because believe me that if someone does a free world rpg with no freaking point to it then it gets quite boring after clowns are throwing living babies at you.



emporershand89 said:


> I am taking that concept(Hats off to FOG, my inspiration) and am applying it to pirates in 40k universe.
> 
> I am trying to create a story here, and at the same time experiemnt with the game
> mechanics of the open world RPG style. In this way eventually I will return to FOG's great idea of an invasion of prehistoric earth by races created entirely by the players.


First off, seriously I don't want you to take offense but never compare yourself to fog of war because believe me he is far greater a GM then you. Seriously don't take offense I am simply putting out the facts, also while you think that fog of wars roleplays are open ended and free they are not completely like that, in all of his roleplays there is a story and you will eventually be part of it no matter how free the rp is. Also you can't claim that a game is open ened and free if there is a written story to it because then the story is pointless as the players can decide to go away and wonder the fuck off to some distant plant which you have no idea what to do in and no plans for that section.


Again, don't take offense even if I seem a little harsh on you, and *also I eagerly await your reply on my previous post as I did not see you refer to it,* I do want some sort of an explanation.

Edit: Ignore the bold, did not see that you edited your post.

Edit 2: When I speak about Fog of War I speak out of knowledge as he is my friend and I see him a lot so trust me.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> To answer your question Komanko it's the other way around. Given I need to close out my Armored Furry thread, which I'm working on, the others died because of the acutal players. Though people like Lord Rambo, Bane, and others stayed, others that join simply stopped posting and disappeared. Beccause of this the story couldn't continued, and thus it was stupid to contiue it. I gave rep points to the players and then took tyime to prepare another idea. Does that help komanko? (Thuogh thanks for reminding me, I need to do that  )


So what's happening to Armoured Fury, just 5 out of 6 players posted and then it died from lack of an update. Could you please clarify why you have already moved on and opened another?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thats ok Komanko, no punt taken. i'm kidna doing paper work and this, so if the responses are alittle slow forgive me



> This is most of the time completely incorrect in a traditional D&D which is a traditional RPG for you, the group nearly always have a first questtask that they must complete, the story in a traditional style rpg is always supposed to be well thought and planned because believe me that if someone does a free world rpg with no freaking point to it then it gets quite boring after clowns are throwing living babies at you.


I actually disagree my freind. Whether it's a first mission, quest, advaneture; call it what you want but the basic concept on RPG is a mission to complete, discover, or find an objective. I have rarely seen any "just do as the you want" RPG's till recently. The idea intrigues me, so I'm expanding on it, like a poineer.

So I'm sorry, I have to disagree, I think that is the traditional style, and that it has been overworked. Look at revan4559's great Chaos thread, it is an RPG, but mixes elements of an open world RPG; allowing the players to develop personal armies and do what they please with them. This has created a great game that I personally should be an example for all.

Lastly, FOG is an inspiration, not an equal. That man is the greatest GM here on this site in my opinion. I'm saying he's an inspiration, nothing more so please stop with your false accusations.

Seriously guys, lets just have some fun here and stop bickering, you all are looking like little children from where I stand.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

*facepalm* the fact that revan lets us gather armies doesnt mean that the game is an open story world, it is will written and there is a storyline behind it, the armies that we are gathering have a purpost and also I really cant see how does army gathering connects with open world roleplay. Also they don't do what they please with those armies as you should have noticed as after you were part of the game up to some point (where you were eaten alive hehe).

Also how can you disagree with my point about questing in traditional roleplay when you state exactly the same after you say you disagree 2nd *facepalm*

Another thing, I'll give you an example out of your old rp For Reach! It did not die, you killed it because no one posted for 4 days... It is simply and excuse to run away, also JAckinator gave you an example.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

edited the sheet, Emperor'shand.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you Bane, that great man, your all set.

The same here Komanko, and thats why I'm starting to see your words as an attack upon my idea here. My RPG has an overall storyline, the gathering of ships and crew has an overall purpose here that will lead to the endgame story.

However, you are getting to the point where your forcing my hand to reveal the story, you acting like some liberal media freaks, stripping it to the point of where you can twist it to your benefit. i must ask that you please stop, it's rather annoying.

Jackinator, only 3 of 7 players posted, and thus i made the call to cancel it. I asked the players to post on a 2-3 day scale, but they didn't, and as such the story stalled. It's ironic cause a week later they all posted.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Whatever emporershand I am done arguing with you, I can't force you to listen to me, DarkReever can of course but I can't so do whatever you want. I'll just say that your whole rp thingy is just getting some sort of a closing opening pattern.

Also don't lie, all players posted, and asking players to post every two days is quite unreasonable so what did you expect...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, perhaps it was alittle, but I'm not the type who waits 2 weeks for players to post. Perhaps thats my problem, you do have a point. However they all posted after too long, and thus the momentum died, so I made a judgement call; call it what you want.

We shall see where this goes my freind, but I do intend to stick with this idea. Besides I already have three people, and hope for at least 5, so can we please stop bickering, i hate all the negative energy here.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> Well, perhaps it was alittle, but I'm not the type who waits 2 weeks for players to post. Perhaps thats my problem, you do have a point. However they all posted after too long, and thus the momentum died, so I made a judgement call; call it what you want.


I'm so sorry but I must comment on it, a roleplay which is based on momentum is not an rp but simply an idea that you had in mind. If it was a real roleplay the momentum would not have mattered and I am sure that most players will agree with me that a good rp does not need an average every three days update.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> The same here Komanko, and thats why I'm starting to see your words as an attack upon my idea here. My RPG has an overall storyline, the gathering of ships and crew has an overall purpose here that will lead to the engame story.
> 
> However, you are getting to the point where your forcing my hand to reveal the story, you acting like some liberal media freaks, stripping it to the point of where you can twist it to your benefit. I must ask that you please stop, it's rather annoying.


They are not stripping your story in order to twist it, they offered some criticism, it could have been more delicate but there you are. Do not accuse anyone else of being childish when you yourself are then going to be so in a later post please.



emporershand89 said:


> Jackinator, only 3 of 7 players posted, and thus i made the call to cancel it. I asked the players to post on a 2-3 day scale, but they didn't, and as such the story stalled. It's ironic cause a week later they all posted.


I counted the players that posted, one (Klomster) wasn't actually included in the update so I left him out of my previous count but in terms of who and when we have

Update - 14th

Klomster - 15th

dragonkingofthestars - 15th

Me - 16th

Klomster again - 16th

Santaire - 17th

Klomster again - 18th

dragonkingofthestars again - 19th

Santaire again - 19th

G0arr - 19th

Santaire again - 19th

Klomster again - 19th

Lord Ramo - 19th

dragonkingofthestars again - 20th

Me again - 20th

dragonkingofthestars again - 21st

Now admittedly one player did not post as tarvitz appears to have dropped off the map when it come to RPs, however, saying that others did not post in time is a poor excuse. Nowhere did you specify a time limit for posting, everyone posted at the same pace as they would expect of a standard RP, roughly a week, in fact, most posted quicker than that. The RP did not stall because of a lack of players posting, it stopped because you did, ther is no way you can argue otherwise, yes, person did not post, but you said that if they missed it then they had three chances, 1 of 7 is not a huge majority, especially considering when there was another player (Bane_of_Kings) waiting to be included in the next update which then never came. Please stop acting the victim here and admit that you were in the wrong about that RP, no one will hold it against you. Hell, I wouldn't mind if you went back and resurrected armoured fury, I thought it was a good idea that was cut short before it's prime, RPs do make their WBB rolls, why not try it?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

EH Rp's take a long time to complete, its that simple, there are very few people who can sit in front of a computer or have access to one all day every day. we all have lives and more often than not two to three days is not enough for even the most frequent members to post exactly when the GM wants them to. The Claw took over a year to complete if memory serves and there have been times where none of us could post for a week/two weeks at a time just because we were all busy. 

giving players time in between updates gives them time to think about what they want to post and actually put quality into said post rather than just writing some random post up. i dont want to sound like an ass but giving players only two to three days to post is unrealistic, and while you are the GM and that was your rule, im not surprised that you closed it. you've bailed on your other Rps because the players arent posting as quickly as you want them too and that spoils the game for them, give them time and actually give your Rp the time and attention it needs to grow instead of starting one project and jumpin to the next before finishing the first.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

BAV makes a fine point. Look at the two (albeit only in my opinion) top RP's (AB:TN 2 and The Claw) and you'll see that the updates are often sparse in parts (I think one of dark angel's posts was 3 weeks in coming, but what a post that was!) but all the posts are of a consistent high quality and flow much better than some other RP's.

Also, it's worth noting that those RP's, who's posts are sometimes long in coming, almost always last longer than than other RP's who have frequent, quick posts, which are often short lived. 

Anyway, if this works, I'm pleased for you, but I wouldn't get yourself too much into the thinking that the shorter the time between posts means your RP is better or more likely to work


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Im still not entirely sure what is happening with this whole thing, but I think we should at least be tied together. IE, if we do get our own ships go raid each other etc. Not saying you were gonna, but DO NOT leave us free reign with no contact. It does sound like a very cool thread though, and should go ahead completely. However, 2-3 days a post is crazy, give us a week at least. I cant always fo it every 2-3 days, so I know others cant. Speed is good, but as you said they posted a week later. Give us time. Anyway, heres my girl.

Name: Jenna

Age: 19

Race: Human

Appearance: She has long black hair and greenish-blue eyes. She has a black robe with a hood with which she can walk about unseen except by the keenest eyes and unheard but by the keenest ears. She is dressed in all black and has many black pouches on her belt. The pistol is also black. This is as much of a statement as it is that it makes her almost unseen in the shadows. If necessary, she can shed the black and stow it in 2 pouches for a quick change, and is always careful to keep her normal clothes.

Personality: She is generally quiet and rarely speaks, but that is because she is analyzing and pondering the data. She is extremely merciful - she kills cleanly. However if necessary torture is not below her. She desires to gather to her people alike to her, and wishes to train a small army of "ghosts" as she calls them to be her crew. In the meantime she is content to stay in the shadows and control others rather than her own crew, at least until she has a base of support. She is an amazing actress, and with the right disguise she can be anything from an imperial inquisitor to court jester. She has learned many interesting but useless skills from various disguises.

History: She is the first "ghost", and was trained in the Vanus imperial temple from a young age and was finished with training remarkably quickly. She was taught marksmanship by her retired father of the Vindicare temple. The two together form what she calls a Ghost. Her father was able to retire because the Empire did not know he still lived. She left the temple the same way her father did, by faking her own death. After all, she had learned what she could from them, so why not make her own way after that? She has not love for the empire, but is not against them. She does of course have a great respect for the Vanus temple, but at the same time stays away for fear of recapture and death, as is the penalty for desertion. Her real name is unknown to all but her, and she will not tell for the same fear.

Equipment: She carries a concealed combat blade and an open las-pistol. She has her grenade hidden beside the pistol. She hope to obtain a sniper rifle, so that her skills may be used to the fullest.

Pirate Faction/Logo: Spectres. Flag will be black with a constellation of a dagger in redish/blue stars.

Is this too much for her skills?
And may i switch the grenade for poison?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

JAMOB, you character is good, I am interested to see how she develops.

Komanko, I again would disgree. Every RPG is an idea that a GM turns into an enjoyable game. Granted i have yet to strike my "Million dollar" idea as you so kindly put it, but it's still that an idea. Thus momentum plays a large part in making sure a successful idea, or RPG, is successful. Take for example D&D, if a GM doesn't keep the momentum going, then players tend to loose interest, not show up, or perhaps bicker amoungst themselves.

Another example is video games. The greatest games of all time, like Halo, Battlefield Bad Co. 2, Red Dead Redemption, and dare I say it MWF2 all kept the momentum going and thus were successful. MWF2, however, lost momentum because of infighting by producers, and lack of content for players and thus the gaming community lost interest. the same concept can and is applied to RPG's. The greatest ones, like darkreevers and revan4559, have lasted so long because they keep the momentum going and thus keep the players interested; whereas someone like me needs to learn how to do that; as it has been a flaw in my design patterns. while you have a valid point, i don't think it's fair to just pick on me with that one; though I get your general point

Jackinator, I see what your say(actually the last 19th was the 20th), but I stick by my rules. If I said I'd dunk myself in cow manuer as a rule, i'd literally do it; i stick by my word; thuogh I see your genenral point.

Black Apostle, I understand everyone is saying that I need to give more time. Fine, but only cause you convinced me my freind; your advice is always sound  you and dues may have a point, i will give it a go and see what comes from it.

Now, for the love of God  can we stop bickering and just get on with this story, i'm eager to see what happens


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> Jackinator, I see what your say(actually the last 19th was the 20th), but I stick by my rules. If I said I'd dunk myself in cow manuer as a rule, i'd literally do it; i stick by my word; thuogh I see your genenral point.


No, Ramo posted on the 19th, it wouldn't be so bad if you'd actually told people you had a 3 day schedule, but you didn't, nowhere in your posts is there a deadline and neither did you specify in the recruitment thread. Personally, I could probably keep up with such a schedule, but knowing about it is a good start, this is why revan and Serpion manage to keep theirs going, they let everyone know when they need to update by, or how long there would be between updates, you did not. Please don't say that you stuck by your rules because if you're the only one who knows them it's not much good


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Just got home, its raining like hell out there (AGAIN) and i haven't had time to read all the posts but I'm getting the impression there is a low-level argument going on here.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't worry Karak, I've been at odds with some players like Komanko and darkreever. however, can we please stop this bickering, really people??

If you feel you must really waste our time argueing, please PM me where we can really get it one :biggrin:. Otherwise can we get this thread going. I'm actually surprised everyone has taken human so far, no xenoes pirates???


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

New, well, at everything here, but decided to give it a shot :

Name: Kais Mont'yr 

Age: 23

Race: Tau

Appearance: Shaved bald for practical reasons, Kais is of average height and average build. He doesn't appear to be a weakling, nor one who stands out in a crowd. Kais mostly blends , your eyes pass over him whenever you look, never truly recognizing his presence. But, if you were to notice him, you would see a young man scared, not physically, but emotionally from the fires of war in the 41st millennium. His eyes are always somewhere else, yet analyzing everything at once, always on guard.

Personality: Kais is a relatively quiet individual who prefers to listen to his environment than to interact in it. He is a firm believer in the Tau'va (greater good), but rather realises that certain beings have no place in such a society, and therefore will impede its development, forcing his hand. In battle he is ruthless, dispatching his opponents quickly and efficiently, he rarely tortures simply because he sees it as unncessary, rather than unethical.

History: Kais was not born on a Sept world, he was born onboard an Air caste ship en route to war, his parents are believed to have died in the ensuing battles and no one was there to take him, as is the case with thousands of tau children every cycle. Kais was taken in by the cadre, but no sept would have him. He grew up in a tight nit group that functioned purely on trust without truly being a part of it, this readied himself perfectly for the role as a pathfinder, always scouting ahead, always pulling the cadre forward, and capable of working alone. 

However, in an act of brashness, Kais challenged an Etheral on his vision of the greater good following a massacre by an Imperial Guard Battalion, this lead to him leaving Tau space and seeking his own niche in the Tau'va. That of a freelancer, unrestricted by the suffocating guidelines of the Etheral council.

Equipment: Kais had to leave behind many of his more common weaponry, and instead is armed with a modified pulse pistol, equipped with a scope. He also is equipped with a small combat knife, more for multi-purpose work than for fighting, and a single photon grenade he swiped from the armory on his departure.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I like it. Its good to see a non-human character here (I know im guilty). Just wondering, if he believes in the greater good, whyd he leave the empire? And whyd he challenge an etheral? THere are probably reasons, I just dont know them. Nice job though, nice insight of the Tau.




emporershand89 said:


> JAMOB, you character is good, I am interested to see how she develops.


Ok, great. Can i switch the grenade for poison? If not its plasma...


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

lol, cheers , tbh i just wrote whatever popped into my head at the time. Looking back on it, I guess he could be impervious to the pheremones that the imperials believe that the Etherals give off, so he doesn't have to follow their orders, but being brought up in a society soley dedictaed to a 'greater good' has got to do something to your head....

On another note, I say give the lethal assassin her poison! I'm just waiting for the horribly detailed scene that describes the gory death of some unfortunate victim (hopefully not me, but hey, it'll be an interesting way 2 go ).


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Its the same character in 'From the trees' in tau online, exsept he was kroot not tau. last time I saw him he was stuck in a tower with my character...


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

That obvious ?
figure I'd use something I know I can run with, keep it safe for my first one (seeing as how that old Kroot RP died *sigh). Tbh though, I didn't have the same ideas when writing them, but they do read pretty much identical :shok: 
I wanted to come up with a rebellious tau pirate captain that didn't just shatter the idea of all tau believing in the greater good, but that seems to be the same as a kroot BELIEVING in the greater good


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Personally I love it, and your character is well balanced, i'm surprised. Welcome aboard.

Well, any other takers, we gonna see any other Xenoes pirates. don't forgot the glowing eyed guy in the dark corner(5 points to whom can guess what he is)


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, after clarifying that one point its pretty good (or will be...) nice job either way. only like 2 more people...


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Name: Mr. KlankSkull

Age: 37

Race: Ork

Appearance: KlankSkull is big standing nearly 7 feet tall, and wider than most doors. The left side of his skull has been replaced with metal plates that are normally covered by black skull cap. Over the cap he has a large three pointed hat with the insignia of several teeth and an ork skull. His clothing is colored in an array of blues with vertical striped white and purple pants with a pair of brown suspenders that double as bandoleers for his extra bullets.

Personality: Loud, impatient, noisy, abrupt, rowdy are all things that can be said for KlankSkull. He does not sneak, or hide unless it is an absolute necessity. As with so many other freebooters KlankSkull is obsessed with loot. And it’s always good to bring a little more dakka to a fight.

History: KlankSkull was a normal ork once. He was part of a clan, and a warband once as well, but he couldn’t tell you which. In truth KlankSkull doesn’t consider himself to have a past before becoming a Freebooter. The injury that gave him his own name came during a heavy boarding action. Part of his skull was smashed beyond recognition, and was replaced with metal. Since that day his focus has changed. He has gone from captain to captain trying to find the right one for him. Station 41 Pry is just another stop on his quest for, “De right cappin, an da right loots!... An more Dakka!... An a biggah choppa!... An more loot!”

Equipment: KlankSkull carries an oversized slugga with a drum clip and spiky bits. He also carries a large hammer complete with rusty spiky bits for added “krumping powah”. His armor appears to be some light metal plates stitched into his clothing. He also has oversized riveted metal toed, soled, and backed boots.

Pirate Faction/Logo: Freebooters/An ork skull with bullet teeth over crossed choppas


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hahaha, good timing as every G0arr, nice. the only thing is that your big shoota has to go; sorry buddy. you can take a simple slugga or shoota, but i cannot allow the drum barrel to be attached, thats alittle overkill at this point in the story. other than that your good.

Seriously guys, like 5 points to the man who can guess the I.D of the stranger in the dark corner with the glowing eyes.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Necron?  Inquisitor? Squ- *gets shot*


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

It is either a Techpriest or a Necron- If it is the former then they are most likely a Explorator/rogue adept and if it is the latter... well let's just say I wouldn't be surprised with such a disreguard to fluff on your part.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Is he a necron?

Here's my contribution.

Name: Incursio Velox

Age: 5,471

Race: Eldar

Appearance: Tall and slim like all his race, Incursio has a noble face and deep blue eyes. His long black hair hangs loosely down his back. His face is disfigured with a single scar running from his lip to his cheekbone, it is an ugly wound, caused by a blow from a space marine knife.

His armour is painted midnight black with an emblem of a bloody hand clenched around the hilt of a sword that is his logo. Aside from those differences his armour is no different from that of a normal Craftworld Eldar guardian. He carries his long sword scabbarded on his back and a splinter pistol strapped to his hip.

Personality: Kind and noble but with a temper that can terrify a man. Incursio is a kind and understanding person but when roused to anger he is a terrifying sight. His face clenches and his eyes flash red. He is normally quiet and rarely speaks but that can change within a heartbeat. He can go to a welcoming friend to a raging tempest in less than a second, leaving those who angered him stunned by his rage.

History: Incursio was never comfortable in the strict confinements of the Eldar paths. As he was of Craftworld Alaitoc the path was even stricter for him and his fellow Eldar than it was for any other of their kin. He took up art for a while, music for a shorter length of time and eventually settled on the path of the warrior. He would have become an aspect warrior but for one thing that changed his life.

He had been fighting a losing battle against the chaos space marines and one of his fellow Eldar who wished nothing less than to see him dead left the surface of the planet without him. Incursio should have died on that God-forsaken world but for one miracle. A bolt round glanced his helmet, denting the armour and knocking him out. The chaos marines thought he was dead and so left his corpse.

He awoke a week later inside a pirate ship. The vandals had taken his shuriken catapult but left him his sword and pistol. He swore then that he would never return to the Craftworld for his kin had betrayed him. He walked out through the airlock and found himself on the space station.

Equipment: A finely balanced sword with his brother's spirit stone embedded in it's hilt, a shuriken pistol and one plasma grenade.

Pirate Faction/logo: His pirate crew will be the Bloodied hand due to Incursio's old wish to become an aspect warrior of Khaine and their logo will be a bloody hand clenched around the hilt of a sword 

P.S. If you drop out of this one emperorshand you'll never get me joining any more of your rps no matter how cool thay may look.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Well. This is looking really great, actually. 4 races and both genders equally... How many more do we need emperorshand? maybe one or two more, but start soon. Before this weekend.

Nice job both of you. It did say oversized slugga not big shoota, but that was probably changed after the comment. I love the Eldar guy, can Incursio come with an instrument too? for a little entertainment. Maybe hell play in the cantina for a few coins before singing on or something. Or paint something really cool. Use the many paths thing of the Eldar though. Do Eldar have normal swords? Ive never heard them mentioned. Well done, both of you.

So when are we starting?



Yru0 said:


> give the lethal assassin her poison!


Thanks for your support 
but emperorshand, can i have poison?


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

No it's always been an oversize slugga. Basically it's a shotgun pistol with a large clip so that he doesn't have to stop the dakka so much. And spiky bits, never forget the spiky bits. I wanna stab someone with my gun!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, if you wanted a shot gun G0arr, all you had to do was ask. But for now just stick with the slugga, that way it's fair

Euphrati, yuor good. i knew people would think necron, but he is atually a techpriest


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yru0, i thought on it, and I'm gonna have to rule that no poison is to be used for the time being. your characer is a nub, right off the boat, she/he doesn't have anything spectacular yet. maybe in time my friend.

to answer you eager youngly JAMOB, I will wait till about Friday, as i have training all this week. But by Friday I will put up the action thread. I'm looking for another 3 people, but we have enough


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> Euphrati, yuor good. i knew people would think necron, but he is atually a techpriest


Actually that was rather obvious, I did not even dare to think that you'd make a necron pirate, just for the sake of your own life... Think what would've happened if Serpion would have seen something like that...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

komanko said:


> Actually that was rather obvious, I did not even dare to think that you'd make a necron pirate, just for the sake of your own life... Think what would've happened if Serpion would have seen something like that...


`twould not have been pretty... :security:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok fine, no poison... its plasma then. I can get some later though, right?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

As small plasma pistol, 2 shot magaine, thats all I will alow. Otherwise you have an edge over your fellow RPG'ers.

Komanko, Idk if that was an insult or a comment  . Either way, I thought on it, but I have never read of a Necron pirate anyway. though I thought it'd be a funny joke to see how long till someone actually came up with the right answer.

Of course Serpion5, i would never insult the masters of the Necrons :grin: !!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm just glad I get to more like me in this RP (ie. an axe-weilding maniac, BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!)

will more wargear become avaidible later? I don't like being stuck with just and axe and a laspistol. If so, something more daemonic for me...

Btw, i know who the weird guy in the corner is. he is a- *falls to the floor with a bullet hole in head*
(I do know who he is, i was told by emperorshand. however to tell you what he/it is would be cheating)


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

My character didn't stick with the paths of music and art because he was not very good at them and he hated them.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Aww music is fun. @Emperorshand i think you thought i meant a pistol, i meant a grenade. For the plasma thing. I dont think it was mentioned elsewhere... Whatever though. Cant wait till friday! Especially since my essays are all due this week, perfect timing


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

If that what you meant, then yes I will allow a plasma gernade for your character. Yours was the Tau correct??


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

lol, nup, that would be me  

off topic, how many players we thinking?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

If your character pulls a quip like that in story you do not want to stick around for very long JAMOB.:threaten: :laugh:

Oh and Karak. Demonic weapon, please, were pirates not cultists. Although I suppose your both.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to lay this out to you all, cause I just got in from running half-way across Fort Bragg with a damn 80lb ruck; maybe I didn't make it clear enough.

When your character starts off you have a simple close combat weapon, something made of steel. no daemons, pulse, power, or lightning claws; those come later as your progress. You also have a side arm, a simple pistol. For humans it's Las, or Tau plasma, for Elder shruiken, Ork slugga, Orgyn get to have slugga too, Dark eldar splinter pistol, and so on and so forth(except the Tech priest, if you join him you get in inbuilt gatling pistol, seriously:grin.

Yru0, i'm waiting to see if we can get two more. i was hoping to fill up the xenos slots, but thats what FATE wills.

Santaire, you have me very confused??? what do you mean by that??


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Did I say a Daemon weapon? I was thinking more along the lines of unholy wargear, gifts from the gods. I guess that will have to come later. I will take something made of steel, as long as its sharp of course.

btw the Emperorshand, that "tau plasma pistol" would be a pulse pistol, which is alot better than a las or bolt


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> If that what you meant, then yes I will allow a plasma gernade for your character. Yours was the Tau correct??


Nope deadly assassin girl. "Ghost". However I stole the grenade from the Tau. It just sounds so much cooler than melta bomb. If necessary i guess its melta...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

No, JAMOB, I said you could have a plasma gernade, thats all. No metla, or anything fancy, you are starting from scratch, how many times to i have to say it .

Karak, you are right in the fact it's called a pulse pistol(thanks for the tip  ), but from my understanding the underlying technology behind it is plasma; the Tau's favoirte source of energy. correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

are we starting later today or no?
do we need more or can they join in play?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

JAMOB, i love your enthusaism, but can you tone it down a bit. Everything in due time my good freind, everything in due time.

But, to answer your question yes. I will start the thread later today, pobably by dinner time if nothing comes up.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Pulse weapons are not plasma. They are guns that shoot energy. While they are based on a similar system they have nowhere near the power, or danger as a plasma gun for instance.

Oh and If you'd noticed JAMOB made a joke about my character playying music for everyone which is why I posted that.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, i know their not a plasma gun(overpowered space Marine pansy's), but it still uses plasma technology. I'm just saying a pusle pistol is one thing, but plasma would give an unfair advantage.

Anyway, the action thread is up, repeat, THE ACTION THREAD IS UP!!! Let the chaos and anarchy begin!! :laugh:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

GREAT! sorry, ill post less i guess... anyway, santaire: that wasnt a joke. and emperorshand, pule pistol has 5:5 bolt pistol 4:5 and las pistol 3:/ (i think)
one sided... either way they could be modified, these are pirates
let the savagery begin


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Blood For The Blood God!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!!!!!!!!!

Sorry Karak, couldn't resist.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Its good! I like your enthusasium for the blood god!

KILL MAIM BURN! KILL MAIM BURN! KILL MAIM BURN!


anyway, I have no idea what my character should do in my next post, I hope something good happens in the update.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

FOR THE TAU'VA ANNND FOOOR SUSHIIII!!!! 

I just couldn't resist, in fact, I want some sushi......


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Yru0 said:


> FOR THE TAU'VA ANNND FOOOR SUSHIIII!!!!
> 
> I just couldn't resist, in fact, I want some sushi......


meh. Its not quite: BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD or SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE or For the Emperor or Iron within, iron without! is it?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

> Khorne cares not from whence the blood flows, only that it does.


Sorry, just pulled that quote out the chaos space marine codex.

'Sanity is for the weak!'

'For the Dark Gods!'

'Despair, for I am the end of days'

:laugh:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow, your all hyped up, well lets get posting, perhaps we can have an update by tonight if everyone posts.

I want to clear something up as I've been asked by multiple people. As your aware you can try and hire some crew, mercenaries, in all essence you can decide what to do with your money. However, you can also try and recruit your fellow players. For example, one human can try and recruit another, or Klankskull can try and get some humans to follow him. there is not boundary as to who you recruit. 

That being said if you convince another player to join you in your venture, be aware that they may decide to backstabb you in the future. For example Jenna might join Turan, but in the future might try and kill him to gain command of his ship should he get one. The option is there for you folks, but think about it before choosing that path, for it's risky to both.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

IRON WITHIN, IRON WITHOUT

Sorry Emperorshand, I'll stop now.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

One question, at the moment what is the point of hiring a crew? We don't have any ships and it just seems like a pointless exercise to hire a crew to me at this stage in the rp.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Same here, I'm only after gaining some respect from the other Eldar.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thats why it's an open world RPG. You could try to hire someone right now, or earn there respect. the reason being is that you have one or two men, now perhaps you can find a job thats suits them to earn money, or maybe use them and gain a spot on another ship. you could then try and take that ship over later. Your right in your assessment Rambo that it's not a good idea, but the choice is still there.

I don't know, the possibilities are endless!! :laugh: You have to decided though


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Heres the link just in case anyone cant find it or someone wants to check it out
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=89833


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

K,this will probably fall in the 'stupid question' category, but wat the hey,

I'm wondering how updates work in this RP, I've only ever seen the ones with the GM physically being a character, so how would it work in here? And are we following a 1-post-per-update policy? Cheers.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Yru0 said:


> K,this will probably fall in the 'stupid question' category, but wat the hey,
> 
> I'm wondering how updates work in this RP, I've only ever seen the ones with the GM physically being a character, so how would it work in here? And are we following a 1-post-per-update policy? Cheers.


Think of 'From the trees' but the GM doesn't have a character but still guides our actions and yes I belieave it is a one-post per update.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Were probably doing a multiple post option like Emperorshand's other rps. Am I right? Because in Armoured Fury their were people who posted at least twice, I even posted three times in one update and he had no problem with it so it will probably be multi post


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

My character is Jenna, and shes looking to buy weapons. Can I bargain? as in, say, pay 200 for the sniper and the armor and in return leave the guys head on?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Well Varka might hire some guys then rob some rich bloke, with a side of pointless slaughter


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Awfully odd pricing.

Just jumping in and comparing your prices with dark heresy.
But i shouldn't be a troll, your rpg and your station


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

im sorry if im being "too eager" again, but can we expect an update tomorrow? 5/7 posted, #6-7 might or might not have by then but if not theyll be twiddling

and yes its a bit odd... was hoping for a bullet sniper, not las, but whatever i can wait


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Are we allowed to multi-post? As of now i dont want to but maybe at sometime i will


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

No, just one post. I'm going to update by tonight, i was waiting for the other two players. 

Yes, anyone can jump in as long as they do a character sheet.

For Jenna, the lisitng of weapons is there, you can try to bargin. Or persuade, or threaten, but it's all risky.

Karka, I was actually hoping you'd do that, it'd be hilarious. You get hired then end off killing him once you know the man you have to trade it with.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Varka's plan: do the job for the man, get cash. Kill the man after and take the rest of his money! + offer his skull to khorne!

That is how cultists think! :wink:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Absolutely no double posting though? What if our post is more of a question to another which they then answer, can i then respond? Or if the person Im asking already posted can they still answer? etc there are many more


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

If your post is answering a question, or making a deicison, then answer the question and continue with your actions. For example........

"I want a sword and condoms, blah, blah, blah" she then goes and gets messed up, then has tea, then drops dead from seeing Jesus. :laugh:

Simple put, talk, then act, or act then talk, it doesn't matter to me.


Though if we can get everyone to post, G0arr, i'm looking at you, then we can get an update tonight


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

update? yes? tonight?


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Update anyone?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Please? if not i could do it myself, although it would suck everyone would hate me for godmodding and itd be incredibly biased, so hurry up!!!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Jamob, is it your roleplay? The answer is no, so simply put you can't write an update yourself, unless dear EH tells you to.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

lol, what WOULD you put in an update anyway?  out of curiosity


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

haha no idea... i was kidding anyway
@komanko im sorry... next time my jokes will be funnier
maybe

seriousely though emperershand please hurry up


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

What do we do? Emperershand, youre breaking your own rules and taking more than 2-3 days! to everyone else, what do we do if he doesnt update it? Do we do it ourselves (i refuse someone else will have to so dont ask) or do we leave it alone forever and cry over such a great thread being ruined so quickly?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

The latter is your pretty much only option, unless EH says that you can run it instead of him. At any rate I wont be surprised to see this die considering his other roleplays, if you don't know what I mean just go check his other rps, its the same circle of disappearance.

Jamob you have an edit button, use it, no need to double post.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

:'(.... we have...one...last...hope.....PM SPAMING!!!!!!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

JAMOB said:


> to everyone else, what do we do if he doesnt update it? Do we do it ourselves (i refuse someone else will have to so dont ask) or do we leave it alone forever and cry over such a great thread being ruined so quickly?


You wait, plain and simple.

You are a player in this story, not the GM. It does not fall to you, or anyone else who is not the GM, to keep an RP going unless the GM hands the reigns over to you with a decent reason.


Send your GM a calm PM reminder that his/her work does need an update or it will falter, *do not* under any circumstance spam the GM. If its discovered that that is what you have chosen to do... well lets just say not stellar things will happen.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

actually I think someone still has to post before the next update comes up...emperorshand seems pretty active everywhere else.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Not to rain on your parade Karak but this isn't the first time that EH leaves an RP to die even if he said that he wont.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

I dunno Karak , Santaire's even posted twice on the update...
*sigh, fine no spamming :'( pooing on my parade much but oh well, let's me diplomatic and _civilized_. Anyway, would you guys actually have links to EH's earlier threads/RPs, i wanna check them out, 2bh I thought you were all messing at the start, but now I'm not so sure (I still have some faith in ya emperor's! Come on! Don't let us die...yet atleast  )


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Yru0 said:


> I dunno Karak , Santaire's even posted twice on the update...
> *sigh, fine no spamming :'( pooing on my parade much but oh well, let's me diplomatic and _civilized_. Anyway, would you guys actually have links to EH's earlier threads/RPs, i wanna check them out, 2bh I thought you were all messing at the start, but now I'm not so sure (I still have some faith in ya emperor's! Come on! Don't let us die...yet atleast  )


Yeah i was going to mention that Santaire broke the one-post-per-update rule...but i suspected people would tear me apart for "GMing" Now someone mentioned it i can actually say it!

I only know one of emperorshand's RPs and that is Total War.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

So you did not see any of his other roleplays, he had about 5 of them if I am correct and all of them died after about three weeks and in the same way that this one did, EH just disappeared.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Actually thats not very true, as far as I can tell, Komanko. However that is not really on topic for this recruitment thread; so might I suggest taking such things to private places for those interested in being informed. (I would advise other members to PM Komanko, or myself if you feel the need, for illumination on the matter.) 

Note that is not an invitation for Komanko to go around PMing people without them first asking.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Why would I do that XD I have better things to do then rant about EH's habits.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

@emperorshand: Far be it from me to tell you how to GM, but if only one or two players are late, then update anyway and give them parameters to catch up. It`s a bit rough on the others who have expected more frequent updates, and quite frankly being strict to your own rules is what weeds out less dedicated players. (no offense, but I have never had an rp keep all of its original cast, and I never expect to see that happen)

@Komanko, something about eh89 seems to bring out the worst in you. Yes the guy has flaws, but your attitude and way of dealing with it got really damn old really damn fast. Reevers above post is the better idea. Be abrasive once if you must, then drop it. 

Sorry for interrupting the thread.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I will admit that I have issues with EH, but most of them are not just because I don't like him, and yes, I know I act like a five if not three year old kid when speaking with him (I could've inserted a nicely done comment about EH but I skipped the opportunity.) but still, I think he deserves it, at least from my point of view.

Anyway, I said what I have to say about this roleplay, as did DR several posts above. Also just to justify what I said earlier in the posts above, most of it is true after all and you can't say I am wrong... So what if I show it in the nastiest way possible. We are all mature here and I hope we can deal with that.

Edit: I am pretty sure that what I said was true but no I have doubts so I will go and recheck it.

Edit 2: OK, I was partially wrong and partially right, EH had 6 roleplays, 2 of them he disappeared from (Day1\armored... and this one which I am not sure about yet), another one he ended because he had a more ambitious idea in his words (the ork rp), another 2 he closed because not all players posted (in one 3\5 and in the other 5\8), and in For Reach he closed because no one posted for a week.

So thats my final conclusion, as I was partially right about what I said there was no need for you to bash my attitude Serpion of course I am running what seems to be a Vendetta campaign if you want to call it that way but that was far from the point that I tried to make. Anyway, I will try and stop ever posting on threads which belong to EH's to avoid such quarrels and to keep the atmosphere nicer...


----------

